# dash light is dying, how easy to fix it?



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

My dash light flickers on and off and its really annoying driving like that. My assumption is the light is wearing out or is loose. How easy is it to get to the dash light and is it easily repairable?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

which dash light? the ones in the gauges, the HVAC. or all of them? Is it just 1 bulb or a group of bulbs?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Neil said:


> *My dash light flickers on and off and its really annoying driving like that. My assumption is the light is wearing out or is loose. How easy is it to get to the dash light and is it easily repairable? *


check your little dimmer switch that changes the brighness of your dash lights, it's to the left of the steering wheel. sometimes there's a bad connection there and if you touch it the lights flicker.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

its all the guages on the left dash, the spedometer, gas, etc in the main pod. The HVAC is fine and the mid dash I think as well.

Hmm i rolled the dimmer around its fine for a bit but starts flickering again. Its like a freakin rave in my car when im driving.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Check the connection in the back of the dimmer switch. I guess the connections come loose. See if that works. If not you might need a new dimmer swicth.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if the HVAC is still fine, it's not the dimmer switch. If there was something wrong with the dimmer switch ALL the interior lights would have that problem. If it's just your instrument gauge cluster, there is prolly just a loose wire behind the gauges. try taking out the gauge cluster (Just 6 screws) and checking all 3 connections. Jiggle some wires around while you're at it.


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

While you guys are on this subject... why the hell are my HVAC lights out? lol, i still cant figure it out, i took them out 2 times now checking wires and crap.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

ok cool, gonna do some more double checking with the wires and connections, hopefully its nothing big.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

DisbeSE-R said:


> *While you guys are on this subject... why the hell are my HVAC lights out? lol, i still cant figure it out, i took them out 2 times now checking wires and crap. *



Have you checked the bulbs?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

How many miles are on your car?If it's only dim on one side,it's probably just one bulb is burnt out.BTW, the cluster is easy enough to remove,all you need is a phillips screwdriver.


----------

